# Zoro vs Vergo



## Bonly Jr. (May 13, 2015)

is zoro strong enough to overcome vergo's haki?


----------



## ShadoLord (May 13, 2015)

Hmmm...yes...Zoro high-diff Vergo.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 13, 2015)

Yes he is.
Vergo might be impressive compared to the other Seats and wouldn't get one-shot but he wouldn't give more than mid diff to Zoro imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 13, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Yes he is.
> Vergo might be impressive compared to the other Seats and wouldn't get one-shot but he wouldn't give more than mid diff to Zoro imo.



     .


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 13, 2015)

I haven't seen an attack which breaks his haki yet. maybe sanzen sekai but pica is borderline fodder lets be honest.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 13, 2015)

Vergo is alot stronger than his fellow pathetic executives, he alone was fighting Sanji first, breaking his leg, and fought Law and Smoker, and was only done in by a real mountain level slash from a hax df Law because of his ignorant attitude. He should push Zoro to high-diff if he fights carefully.


----------



## Amol (May 13, 2015)

Zolo solos him.
He has nothing that can make Zoro lose the fight .
It will take lower end of High diff probably and I am being generous here.


----------



## Jossaff (May 13, 2015)

IMO could go either way


----------



## Ruse (May 13, 2015)

I used to view this as a toss up, but given Zoro's monster portrayal since the timeskip so far without going all out I find it highly unlikely that he would turn out to be weaker than Vergo when he finally cuts loose.

He should take this with high/very high diff.


----------



## Kaiser (May 13, 2015)

I view Zoro roughly on par with Law, so he should defeat Vergo mid-high difficulty


----------



## Extravlad (May 13, 2015)

Zoro wins with 1 sword

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (May 13, 2015)

Zoro can cut Vergo but unlike Pica Vergo is use to CQC and is not a glass canon. He will be able to take Zoro's hits and react/attack faster plus he has a weapon of his own, as such i don't think Zoro will have an easy time. 

Zoro high dif.



Kaiser said:


> I view Zoro roughly on par with Law, so he should defeat Vergo mid-high difficulty



If it was not for his Hax Vergo could have defeated Law in CQC. It was all his DFs cutting ability, other wise Vergo would have beat the living shit out of him.

Zoro does not have that hax, however he is also much more skilled than Law with a sword and his overall physical stats should be higher as well.

This is all to do with match ups. It's not as simple as A > B > C.


----------



## Dr. White (May 13, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> *I view Zoro roughly on par with Law*, so he should defeat Vergo mid-high difficulty



That's where you fucked up at


----------



## X18999 (May 13, 2015)

It should be easier for Zoro to beat Vergo than it was for him against Pica... because Vergo can't run away and hide.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 13, 2015)

From what we've seen so far I'd say Zoro wins high diff, so long as Vergo doesn't get suicidal and tries to tank Zoro's higher end moves.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2015)

Zoro has the higher end moves.

He'll take this fight high difficulty.


----------



## Dunno (May 13, 2015)

Zoro mid to high diffs or something. Even easier if Vergo goes all face-tank on him.


----------



## Empathy (May 13, 2015)

_Sanzen Daisen Sekai_ was nearly on the same scale as Law's strongest slash. Vergo's a bit faster and more mobile than Zoro, but I doubt he's faster than his _Iai_ techniques. Zoro's durability and endurance are among his stronger stats, and while Vergo's durable too, Zoro can tank Vergo's blunt force a lot better than Vergo will take his sword techniques. Zoro wins with high difficulty, probably with _Sanzen Daisen Sekai_.


----------



## kidgogeta (May 13, 2015)

I don't get it. Sanzen Sekai and Laws mountain cutter were portrayed the same way. Why exactly, would Zoro not one shot in the same fashion? Mid diff fight at most.

The only reason Vergo didn't get immediately fodderized upon appearance was because Law didn't have his heart. Vergo is  a fucking joke, and its a damn shame that people try act like hes a level  above the other seats. 

Hes useless for anything other than beating up people who can't fight back. What a sick character to wank. At least Pica was useful in the sense that he could stall someone on Luffys level for a good while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Byrd (May 13, 2015)

I can see Zoro taking it... mid diff..

SH have truly grown


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 14, 2015)

so its more or less a unanimous decision that zoro high diffs him. makes sense and zoro hasn't had to go all out yet. im itching to see his ashura. lets hope he actually fights someone on his level rather than these pathetic underlings like pica and monet.


----------



## mr sean66 (May 14, 2015)

zoro would beat him high diff. He will be bloody and beaten up but he will still be able to walk away from
Vergos corpse.


----------



## MYJC (May 14, 2015)

Zoro high-diffs.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (May 14, 2015)

Zoro has a number of moves that can penetrate Vergo's Haki. He wins on the low end of high diff


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2015)

Sanji would lose high difficult against Vergo

It's

G4 Luffy >> G3 Luffy / Zoro > Vergo > Chinjao / Sanji

IMO

Zoro wins with high difficult, but I'm sure we haven't seen his full power yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Luke (May 15, 2015)

Zoro wins, solid high difficulty. 

Vergo's a beast though, never forget that young grasshopper.


----------



## X18999 (May 16, 2015)

Vergo is shit... stop try to hype him.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 21, 2016)

It depends on whose haki is stronger .Zoro is a versatile fighter where as vergo is a melee combatant.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lmao, high diff my ass. With current showings it will be midd diff and when Zoro shows his full power it will be a no diff.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 21, 2016)

zoro mid diff


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 21, 2016)

Zoro mid (mid-high) diffs.


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 21, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro wins with 1 sword


You've been publicly recognized as a drunk thinker. 



Juvia. said:


> Zoro can cut Vergo but unlike Pica Vergo is use to CQC and is not a glass canon. He will be able to take Zoro's hits and react/attack faster plus he has a weapon of his own, as such i don't think Zoro will have an easy time.
> 
> Zoro high dif.
> 
> ...



Law is still better than Zoro and Law would still win Vergo with numerous ways even without the sword slash


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 22, 2016)

What kind of question is that? Zoro mid-diffs. As soon as his mountain cutter attacks come out and Vergo goes all "muh haki 2 stronggg 4 u" he gets ripped apart. I certainly haven´t seen him tank mountain level attacks and damn sure we won´t anytime soon either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muah (Sep 22, 2016)

Law>>>zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Sep 22, 2016)

All you guys saying Zoro's mountain slicer will be the same as Law's but forget to factor in Law's hax, which made it possible to cut Vergo in half. Unless Zoro uses asura mountain cutter from the get go he's definitely going to get a beating first and not cutting Vergo in half. If for whatever reason, you think Vergo's haki is the same level as Pica's, he is not going down from a regular sanzen sekai


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 22, 2016)

Zoro cuts him in half


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 22, 2016)

WasaluBadassLamar said:


> All you guys saying Zoro's mountain slicer will be the same as Law's but forget to factor in Law's hax, which made it possible to cut Vergo in half. Unless Zoro uses asura mountain cutter from the get go he's definitely going to get a beating first and not cutting Vergo in half. If for whatever reason, you think Vergo's haki is the same level as Pica's, he is not going down from a regular sanzen sekai




And what exactly makes you think that Zoro´s power is inferior to Law´s hax? They´ve shown comparable results after all. Besides Vergo has neither the hype or feats to deserve the benefit of the doubt over mountain buster strength anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loughy (Sep 22, 2016)

Zoro with slightly higher difficulty than his fight against Pica, i view Pica and Vergo around the same level honestly


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Sep 22, 2016)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> And what exactly makes you think that Zoro´s power is inferior to Law´s hax? They´ve shown comparable results after all. Besides Vergo has neither the hype or feats to deserve the benefit of the doubt over mountain buster strength anyway.


Vergo was cut in half and unable to do anything afterwards. Law's attack disabled Vergo but Vergo was still conscious. Zoro's attack is a physical attack. I said I do not believe Vergo is getting one shot or cut in half unless Zoro uses asura. I put Vergo's endurance much higher than Pica's and Vergo took a harder beating than Pica ever did before Law finally used a last resort. I was arguing Vergo being cut in half when comparing to Law. Reread my post. I was not talking about slicing mountains with their abilities but about slicing Vergo. I only said mountain slicer because that's what most people refer to their respectable abilities as.


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Sep 22, 2016)

Loughy said:


> Zoro with slightly higher difficulty than his fight against Pica, i view Pica and Vergo around the same level honestly


What has Pica done to have you think he's around the same level as Vergo? Pica literally posed no threat to Zoro, who is around Law's level. Vergo on the other hand was able to tag Law and do damage even though Law's more agile than Zoro.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 23, 2016)

WasaluBadassLamar said:


> What has Pica done to have you think he's around the same level as Vergo? Pica literally posed no threat to Zoro, who is around Law's level. Vergo on the other hand was able to tag Law and do damage even though Law's more agile than Zoro.



Regardless of how you feel about Pica's fight terraforming a city-sized construct is a big deal for a mere mook.

Anyway, if DR Zoro high diffs Vergo, current Zoro mid diffs him.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 23, 2016)

Zoro wins with around high difficulty, IMO.  Vergo is faster, but Zoro is physically stronger and has better defense.  Zoro also has better long ranged firepower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 23, 2016)

WasaluBadassLamar said:


> Vergo was cut in half and unable to do anything afterwards. Law's attack disabled Vergo but Vergo was still conscious. Zoro's attack is a physical attack. I said I do not believe Vergo is getting one shot or cut in half unless Zoro uses asura. I put Vergo's endurance much higher than Pica's and Vergo took a harder beating than Pica ever did before Law finally used a last resort. I was arguing Vergo being cut in half when comparing to Law. Reread my post. I was not talking about slicing mountains with their abilities but about slicing Vergo. I only said mountain slicer because that's what most people refer to their respectable abilities as.



Yeah but Vergo´s endurance being higher is baseless. Vergo took multiple attacks like DJ and stuff, on the contrary Pica took 1080 pound cannon. Regardless of who of those 2 has higher durability it is up to you to prove that Vergo can take an attack that has _the force to destroy a mountain_. I´m 99% sure if we are supposed to believe this then there would have been statements and/or feats to support it but there weren´t. Instead there were heavy implications that Zoro would win with the same scale of attacks and difficulty, after all the portrayal was _exactly the same:_ Supernova swordsman cuts down fullbody haki using executive with a single mountain destroyer attack reinforced by haki. You won´t convince anyone that that is just coincidence. The only logical conclusion is that we are meant to see that Zoro wins mid-diff against Vergo which frankly should not be surprising at all. We´ve reached a point in the story at which supernova compete with the strongest commanders, yonko and admirals not the small fish that go toe to toe with Smoker and a holding back Sanji.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Sep 23, 2016)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yeah but Vergo´s endurance being higher is baseless. Vergo took multiple attacks like DJ and stuff, on the contrary Pica took 1080 pound cannon. Regardless of who of those 2 has higher durability it is up to you to prove that Vergo can take an attack that has _the force to destroy a mountain_. I´m 99% sure if we are supposed to believe this then there would have been statements and/or feats to support it but there weren´t. Instead there were heavy implications that Zoro would win with the same scale of attacks and difficulty, after all the portrayal was _exactly the same:_ Supernova swordsman cuts down fullbody haki using executive with a single mountain destroyer attack reinforced by haki. You won´t convince anyone that that is just coincidence. The only logical conclusion is that we are meant to see that Zoro wins mid-diff against Vergo which frankly should not be surprising at all. We´ve reached a point in the story at which supernova compete with the strongest commanders, yonko and admirals not the small fish that go toe to toe with Smoker and a holding back Sanji.


Point taken. In all honesty, my head was centering around at the time of punk hazard. I was imagining a scenario where Zoro fought Vergo instead of Sanji. In the end you're right on what's been shown and there's more evidence supporting your argument.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 24, 2016)

WasaluBadassLamar said:


> Point taken. In all honesty, my head was centering around at the time of punk hazard. I was imagining a scenario where Zoro fought Vergo instead of Sanji. In the end you're right on what's been shown and there's more evidence supporting your argument.



I´m glad to see that you are not one of the stubborn folks that tries to argue for the sake of it and can admit flaws in arguments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Sep 24, 2016)

Zoro kills him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 24, 2016)

It all depends on whose haki is stronger. The thing is zoro never went all out after timeskip.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 24, 2016)

a full powered law one shot the crap outta vergo. zoro would more or less do the same.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 24, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> a full powered law one shot the crap outta vergo. zoro would more or less do the same.



It was OPE OPE NO MI's abilty that cut vergo in half.No matter how strong and versatile zoro is, if his haki is weaker than vergo he will lose.


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 24, 2016)

WasaluBadassLamar said:


> All you guys saying Zoro's mountain slicer will be the same as Law's but forget to factor in Law's hax, which made it possible to cut Vergo in half. Unless Zoro uses asura mountain cutter from the get go he's definitely going to get a beating first and not cutting Vergo in half. If for whatever reason, you think Vergo's haki is the same level as Pica's, he is not going down from a regular sanzen sekai



True but Zoro still wins


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 24, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> a full powered law one shot the crap outta vergo. zoro would more or less do the same.


Not even full powered more like Mid-high


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 24, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> It was OPE OPE NO MI's abilty that cut vergo in half.No matter how strong and versatile zoro is, if his haki is weaker than vergo he will lose.



How long do you guys think Vergo can burn through his Haki reserve like that??!?? Cmon I admit he is probably better than anyone we've seen in haki COVERAGE (keep in mind Coverage and Density are two different things) Pica can probably stay like that 20mins max. Zoro would eventually wear him down. So yeah


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 24, 2016)

Vergo's haki is nothing compared to Zoro's. Zoro's Sanzen Sekai one shots him


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2016)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Vergo's haki is nothing compared to Zoro's. Zoro's Sanzen Sekai one shots him



Zoro learned haki to years ago where as vergo had haki since childhood.Obviously vergo has more mastery over it.So...


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 25, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Zoro learned haki to years ago where as vergo had haki since childhood.Obviously vergo has more mastery over it.So...



So Luffy cannot beat Doflamingo, oh wait...


----------



## Loughy (Sep 25, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Zoro learned haki to years ago where as vergo had haki since childhood.Obviously vergo has more mastery over it.So...


Vergo>Luffy confirmed


----------



## Jin22 (Sep 25, 2016)

I've stopped One Piece match-ups involving Zoro, Sanji, Shanks, Mihawk...the rivalry battles. Too many fansided views vs debates using actual logic, proof-filled evidence and so forth. I said this more than once and used evidence to prove that One Piece and the power level usage that some or most die hard fans go by just doesn't work. One Piece is not beginning era Dragonball Z, power levels don't exist. Their is such a thing called a 'bad match-up', and I'll just say, Vergo is a bad match-up for Zoro. Even more so than Law since his slicing capabilities isn't devil fruit infuse but raw power.

There'd be build up in the fight but, just as soon as the headband goes on, Vergo gets sliced in half

edit: sp


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2016)

Monstar6 said:


> So Luffy cannot beat Doflamingo, oh wait...



Luffy's gear four is combination of his devil fruit power and haki, stop speaking nonsense.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 25, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Luffy's gear four is combination of his devil fruit power and haki, stop speaking nonsense.



And how this contradict me?

By your own logic Luffy couldn't have beat Chinjao and Doffy. And will not be able to beat any Admiral, Vice admiral (except for the new ones) Yonko or Yonko commanders. 
Same thing with Zoro who will not be able to beat people like Shiliew or Mihawk.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 25, 2016)

Monstar6 said:


> And how this contradict me?
> 
> By your own logic Luffy couldn't have beat Chinjao and Doffy. And will not be able to beat any Admiral, Vice admiral (except for the new ones) Yonko or Yonko commanders.
> Same thing with Zoro who will not be able to beat people like Shiliew or Mihawk.



He defeated doffy with GEAR 4 and ofcourse he will become stronger.Don't know about shiliew but it will take years for zoro to surpass mihawk who is almost yonko level. Chinjao was past his prime.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 25, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> He defeated doffy with GEAR 4 and ofcourse he will become stronger.Don't know about shiliew but it will take years for zoro to surpass mihawk who is almost yonko level. Chinjao was past his prime.



And?
You said that Zoro cannot beat Vergo because Vergo have more experience in haki , you never talked about strength.
Therefore G4 or not Luffy should have not be able to beat Dofla, same thing with Chinjao.
And Zoro will always ,no matter how hard he trains have less experience, than the Mihawk. 

So by your own logic , Zoro will never be able to beat Mihawk and Luffy will never be able to beat any yonko or admiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 26, 2016)

Monstar6 said:


> And?
> You said that Zoro cannot beat Vergo because Vergo have more experience in haki , you never talked about strength.
> Therefore G4 or not Luffy should have not be able to beat Dofla, same thing with Chinjao.
> And Zoro will always ,no matter how hard he trains have less experience, than the Mihawk.
> ...



You are not getting my point.Luffy will become stronger and his haki rivaled doflmaingo's who uses devil fruit as his main power.This fight is about vergo and zoro and zoro has edge over speed, more attacks...But they are of no use if his haki is weaker than vergo's. (which we will never know).I personally don't think zoro will surpass mihawk who is as powerful as shanks.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 26, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> You are not getting my point.Luffy will become stronger and his haki rivaled doflmaingo's who uses devil fruit as his main power.This fight is about vergo and zoro and zoro has edge over speed, more attacks...But they are of no use if his haki is weaker than vergo's. (which we will never know).I personally don't think zoro will surpass mihawk who is as powerful as shanks.


Personally i don't think Luffy will surpass the admirals and yonkou who are as powerful as Shanks, even though they're the pillars standing in his way to achieve his dream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Personally i don't think Luffy will surpass the admirals and yonkou who are as powerful as Shanks, even though they're the pillars standing in his way to achieve his dream



This is a shonen, the story has to end with MC standing as the GOAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 26, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Zoro learned haki to years ago where as vergo had haki since childhood.Obviously vergo has more mastery over it.So...


Well Vergo haki potential isn't that well and like I've been saying there is Haki 'COVERAGE' and Haki 'DENSITY' Zoro is obviously Density base and Vergo is Coverage


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 27, 2016)

Vergo's haki makes him strong as metal(sanji said that) and we all know how dense metals are....


----------



## Dunno (Sep 27, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Vergo's haki makes him strong as metal(sanji said that) and we all know how dense metals are....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 27, 2016)

What?!!!


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Sep 27, 2016)

Vergo will get the same "Pica treatment" against Zoro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dunno (Sep 28, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> What?!!!


Hint: What is Mr.1 made out of?


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 28, 2016)

Dunno
 said:


> Hint: What is Mr.1 made out of?



Wtf? I was talking about DREW2324, his reply of coverage and DENSITY thing.This has nothing to do with normal metal ofcourse.And the metal thing was refernce to sanji during his fight with vergo


----------



## Dunno (Sep 28, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> Wtf? I was talking about DREW2324, his reply of coverage and DENSITY thing.This has nothing to do with normal metal ofcourse.And the metal thing was refernce to sanji during his fight with vergo





This is your post: 



featherine augustus said:


> Vergo's haki makes him strong as metal(sanji said that) and we all know how dense metals are....



It doesn't say anything about DREW2324, it says stuff about Vergo. More specifically about him being as strong as metal. 

This is my post:


It's a picture of Zoro cutting a person as strong as metal. 

That's the whole story.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 28, 2016)

Dunno said:


> This is your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read from the top you will know what i am talking about. Thats the whole story lol.


----------

